# Teichheizung oder Winterabdeckung?



## fischpapa (26. Aug. 2008)

Hallo,
habe ein weiteres Problem.Da es immer kälter und schmudelliger wird frage ich mich wie ich mein Teich ohne probleme durch den Winter bringen kann.Was haltet Ihr von einer Teichheizung?Wo bekommt man eine her und wie hoch belaufen sich die kosten im Monat.Denke bei 300-400 Watt verbraucht doch einiges.Oder soll ich mir besser eine Winterabdeckung bauen mit Folie oder Styropor dazu Eisfreihalter? 
Wie bringe ich meine Pflanzen durch!Was muss ich noch beachten und und und.

So erst mal bis hierhin.

Gruss Christian


----------



## robsig12 (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichheizung oder Winterabdeckung?*

Bei uns soll es am Sonntag 31 Grad bekommen 

Also ich lass meinen Teich so wie er ist, und im Frühjahr taut das Eis wieder auf. (Ich habe aber keine Koi)


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichheizung oder Winterabdeckung?*

ich halte nix von teichheizung, denk mal an die kosten ... huuui :crazy 

da würd ich eher nen winterteich im gedämmten keller des hauses ausheben und die kois dort halten  

- deinen pflanzen dürfte nix passieren soweit diese winterhart und keine tropischen sind

- deine fische kannst du drinn lassen wenn dein teich tiefer als 1,10m ist und du nicht im tiefsten bayern wohnst wo es ultra kalt wird

- den teich solltest du unbedingt freihalten, mit einem luftsprudelstein gehts wunderbar, dieser sollte allerdings nicht wie im sommer ganz unten sondern relativ weit oben im teich liegen - beim betrieb friert der teich nicht zu. das luftpumpengwrät sollte allerdings im frostfreien bereich liegen

- zusätzlich einen styroporeisfreihalter ist auch noch gut


----------



## DerTim (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichheizung oder Winterabdeckung?*

Hallo,

in wie weit man bei zum Beispiel Koihaltung eine Heizung benötigt, weiß ich nicht. Ich weiß nur, daß Du mit drei- oder vierhundert Watt nicht weit kommt,es sein denn Du hast nur eine 50l Pfütze. Ich benutze schon für mein 360l (220l netto) Malawiaquarium im warmen Eßzimmer einen 300W Regelheizer. Die Wassertemperatur liegt bei 25°C und die Raumtemperatur in der Nach bei min. 16°C.
Wenn schon mit Strom heizen, dann mit wesentlich mehr Leistung und das wird richtig teuer.

Gruß, Tim


----------



## hornblower (26. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichheizung oder Winterabdeckung?*

Hallo Christian,

eine Teichheizung käme für mich nicht in Frage. Allerdings ist mein Teich groß und bis zu 2,5m tief, sodass unter der Eisdecke noch genügend Flüssiges für die Fische übrig ist. Ich hatte bisher nach keinem Winter ein Fischproblem, obwohl ich auch einige Kois habe. Die heimischen Sorten sind sowieso daran gewöhnt.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## fischpapa (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichheizung oder Winterabdeckung?*

Hallo,
dann sollte ich nur den Teich mit styropor abdecken und eine Eisfreihalter oder Sprudeler  benutzen,oder?
Wo soll Die Luftpumpe sein im trockenen? Reicht auch in der Garage oder ist das nicht gut? Reicht eine Teichtiefe von 1,30m oder ist das zu niedrig für die Goldies? Denn ich möchte das Sie gut durch den Winter kommen!

mfg Christian


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichheizung oder Winterabdeckung?*

Hi,



> dann sollte ich nur den Teich mit styropor abdecken und eine Eisfreihalter oder Sprudeler benutzen,oder



Styropor als Eislochfreihalter nur ein einer kleinen stelle =ja -  den ganzen teich nicht, da dieses bei schnee usw. durch die last bricht und der wind es auch wegwedeln könnte trotz sicherung




> Wo soll Die Luftpumpe sein im trockenen? Reicht auch in der Garage oder ist das nicht gut?



so lange in der garage keine Minus Temps entstehen geht das klar



> Reicht eine Teichtiefe von 1,30m oder ist das zu niedrig für die Goldies



müsste ok sein, je nachdem wie hoch du wohnst - also wie kalt es so im winter werden kann - bei uns im Ruhrgebiet fällt kaum schnee und ich hatte selten permanente Temps unter -11 Grad, wenns bei dir auch so is sehe ich kein problem


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichheizung oder Winterabdeckung?*

Hallo Christian,
 1,30 reicht sicher in den meisten Regionen, nur sollte diese Tiefzone dann auch groß genug sein. 

Zu sagen die letzten Winter waren so mild, man kommt sicher auch mit weniger aus kann voll nach hinten losgehen. Wir hatten regionen da ist der winter mit so einem knall eingezogen, das es tagelange Stromausfälle gab. 
Das waren durchaus Regionen in denen üblicherweise sonst gemäßigte Winter waren. Auch wenn es nach und nach wärmer wird auf unserem Planeten würde ich lange kalte winter nicht ganz ausschliessen. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Vespabesitzer (28. Aug. 2008)

*Eine Teichheizung ist keine Teichheizung*



			
				fischpapa schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bekommt man eine her und wie hoch belaufen sich die kosten im Monat.Denke bei 300-400 Watt verbraucht doch einiges.Oder soll ich mir besser eine Winterabdeckung bauen mit Folie oder Styropor dazu Eisfreihalter?:



Eine Teichheizung ist keine Teichheizung,..

Die Heizung wird nur dazu genutzt, ist sehr kalten Zeiten, ein Loch für den Gasaustausch zu erzeugen,..

ich habe für meinen kleinen Teich einen 200Watt Stab,.. den kannst du im Winter IM WASSER locker anfassen,...  nach 30-40cm merkt man nix mehr davon, dass da Energie reingesteckt wird,
(bei mir schwimmt dieser in einem Styropor Eisfreihalter mit)
Habe das ganze aber Temperaturgeregelt,.. (abhängig von Aussentemp und Wassertemp.)...  also erst ab -5°C (Luft) und drunter

mfG.


----------



## fischpapa (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichheizung oder Winterabdeckung?*

Hallo,
was mache ich mit Meinem Teichfilter kann ich den übern Winter in Betrieb lassen ?

mfg


----------



## robsig12 (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Teichheizung oder Winterabdeckung?*

Würde ich bei Deiner Teichgrösse abraten. Wenn der Filter nicht einfrieren sollte, musst du soviel Wasser durchfluten, dass dein Teich total auskühlt,und dann durchfriert.


----------

